# Looking for Romance with Wolf



## BunBunArt (Sep 3, 2018)

Mmmm might sound stupid, I don't know, but I was working on my OC and I was about to design her loved one. I always imagined a wolf by her side and then I thought... maybe it would be more fun if she finds the one in some RP D: 

She's a princess, not a big one but her father owns a little island which is very righ in forests! She escapes from the mansion that is deep in the forests to play around with small little creatures so she would not die of boredom. I suppose she would meet the wolf out there.

So... anyone who's OC think could fit into this story? :'D Could be fun (?)

So this is my princess girl:







And this was the idea I had in mind creating her, I left the character undesigned for now...






(Again, sorry if it sounds stupid, I thought it could be interesting for character develop T_T)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 3, 2018)

Everything would be with right with me, nobility with close contact to king but there is one problem. Im a bobcat


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2018)

A bunny princess meeting a wolf? Sounds.. Fascinating, to be honest. There's plenty of wolves around, myself  included.

What kind of era are we talking about here(as in, technological level, knowledge in general, etc)? Setting? Is magic allowed?


----------



## Yvvki (Sep 3, 2018)

The art remnds me of someone.  Lol.

Edit. Speak of the devil, he just posted.  XD


Anyhow I'm terrible at roleplaying men. Good luck though! I don't think it's a stupid idea at all. ♡


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 3, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Everything would be with right with me, nobility with close contact to king but there is one problem. Im a bobcat



Ooh doesn't fit with Ella but we could play with my kitten girl =D she has no story, so fresh start!



Yakamaru said:


> A bunny princess meeting a wolf? Sounds.. Fascinating, to be honest. There's plenty of wolves around, myself  included.
> 
> What kind of era are we talking about here(as in, technological level, knowledge in general, etc)? Setting? Is magic allowed?



I have my own world created, and it has magic. It's pure fantasy lands with lots of races. She lives in a little island but it has easy access so you have some freedom to describe where he comes from.

Thank you for tge responses! Made me happy =)


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> I have my own world created, and it has magic. It's pure fantasy lands with lots of races. She lives in a little island but it has easy access so you have some freedom to describe where he comes from.
> 
> Thank you for tge responses! Made me happy =)


Cool, that sounds interesting. Drake's got a half mechanical arm, so not sure how that fits in this world of yours, however.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 3, 2018)

I


RoxyHana said:


> Ooh doesn't fit with Ella but we could play with my kitten girl =D she has no story, so fresh start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you would like to include my character in story then why not. Do you want few of his details? Personality etc?

Aaand the cat girl sounds fun


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Mmmm might sound stupid, I don't know, but I was working on my OC and I was about to design her loved one. I always imagined a wolf by her side and then I thought... maybe it would be more fun if she finds the one in some RP D:
> 
> She's a princess, not a big one but her father owns a little island which is very righ in forests! She escapes from the mansion that is deep in the forests to play around with small little creatures so she would not die of boredom. I suppose she would meet the wolf out there.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in that as I know that I might be a anyone's number pick but I'd love to see if we connect.


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Cool, that sounds interesting. Drake's got a half mechanical arm, so not sure how that fits in this world of yours, however.



Sure there's no problem with that, the kind of technology they don't use there is digital, like phones, internet... 



Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I'd be interested in that as I know that I might be a anyone's number pick but I'd love to see if we connect.



We can try, I'm looking for the best match for her and the only way yo find him is playing  ^^



HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Aaand the cat girl sounds fun



We can play another story with the kitten, yes, let's talk details on private! =)


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Sure there's no problem with that, the kind of technology they don't use there is digital, like phones, internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I replied to you on inbox.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Sep 3, 2018)

Still interested in role-playing? My wolf sona is the most basic grey wolf you could prbably find. I wouldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I replied to you on inbox.



Sure =)


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 6, 2018)

Sounds like an exciting challenge, mind if I give it a go??


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 6, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> Sounds like an exciting challenge, mind if I give it a go??



Sure, let's see how it works out xD


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 10, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Sure, let's see how it works out xD


You have a discord or kik account we could do this on?


----------

